# 48 cree XP-G/XP-E LED Build saltwater



## phomaniac (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm going to be starting this project soon and decided to log it here. I do not participate much on this board however seeing how there are only a few people on here who jumped on the LED bandwagon I hope to show how easy it really is to DIY LED. 

Material list
24 Cool White Cree XP-G R5 PCB Mounted LEDs
24 Royal Blue Cree XP-E PCB Mounted LEDs
48 60 degree optics 
4 Mean Well ELN-60-48P dimmable drivers
2 tubes of Thermal Grease
2 5.9" x 9" Heat Sink pre drilled and tapped 
1 DDC-01 PWM Controller (dimmer) 

1 sheet of black Acrylic 1/4" thick
1 sheet of clear Acrylic 1/4" thick
1 4oz jar of Weld-on #4 for Plexiglas acrylic
2 Noctua 120mm PC fans 

All of this will be going over a 37 gallon 20"l x 18"w x 25"h by Perfecto / Marineland. currently I have a Coralife Aqualight 20" 96W Power Compact. Most if the items above have been ordered and pending shipping. Once all the parts arrive I will post up pictures.


----------



## phomaniac (Oct 10, 2010)

Package arrived 


Contents from rapid LED 


I had rapid LED ship the order to my hotel in Orlando as I am on vacation saves me the hassle of having it shipped to Canada. Unfortunately the thermal paste tube was damaged in shipping however its still usable I'm not sure who put the dent in the box USPS or the hotel. a bonus rapid LED sent me a free AA battery LED tester to be used to test each LED light before soldering it. The LEDs and the lens/optics are much smaller then I expected I cannot see how something this small can be as bright as every one says they are. Sorry for the crappy pictures took them in my hotel room. I am excited to put this kit together but cant till I get back home from my vacation.

Does any one have any recommendations on purchases I should make while here in the states?


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

Any update on this? 

I've just received my order from RapidLED today, and after taking a hit off customs I'm a bit reluctant of buying a big order to replace my T5 lights.

Put mine together very quickly and a bit messy I have to admit, but DAMN these things are BRIGHT!


----------



## phomaniac (Oct 10, 2010)

update: I am back from my vacation and will post up pictures tonight of the build. I needed a few things such as wires, heat shrink tubing, connectors etc. so did visit A1 Electronic Parts yesterday to pick them up. looking to get some nylon cable wrapping to cover the wires if any one know where I can get them in the GTA

Example:


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

http://www.sayal.com/

Tons of sleeving products.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

marblerye said:


> Any update on this?
> 
> I've just received my order from RapidLED today, and after taking a hit off customs I'm a bit reluctant of buying a big order to replace my T5 lights.
> 
> Put mine together very quickly and a bit messy I have to admit, but DAMN these things are BRIGHT!


You mean you got hit by customs on this order? How bad was the damage? Just regular HST + other taxes?


----------



## phomaniac (Oct 10, 2010)

Chromey: Thanks for the site I will check them out tomorrow

marblerye: out of curiosity what did you order and how much was shipping and duty

Okay I have one side mounted and soldered 


I tested 24 LEDs at 700mA, DIM at 0% ( highest setting) and it only drew 60W from the wall
I set it to 90% DIM (lowest setting) and it drew only 10.7W

@ 700mA it was super bright I cannot imagine it at 1-1.3mA


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

i ordered a 12 LED DIY retro kit with a 5.9x9 drilled/tapped heatsink and a few fan accessories which totalled to about 135USD. Shipping was 25USD because of the heatsink and when it reached my door I got charged $22CDN in taxes/duties. This project was just to test out the LED technology. I was curious on its brightness, the heat produced, and how well the colors blend together.

I really want to do a 48 LED fixture like you, but now that tax/duty is an issue I'm on the fence about the whole thing.. :mad I expect the order to be $600 bucks at least and going by the tax rate I got I'm looking at maybe a $100 charge to my door  

Nice job btw, very NEAT!


----------



## phomaniac (Oct 10, 2010)

I am glad now that I had the order shipped to my hotel. My order came out to be $544 USD Free shipping to the US I oped for the USPS priority shipping $6 makes my total to $550 USD. The package arrived 2 days after I did and it was heavy. I cannot imagine how much shipping would be to Canada with how heavy the box was.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Go see if john at nafb still has anymore LEDS from rapidled.


----------



## phomaniac (Oct 10, 2010)

I will stop by tomorrow I need to get some sort of night light to add to the set up


----------



## Cintax (Jun 16, 2011)

Any updates on this project?


----------



## phomaniac (Oct 10, 2010)

Update 
it took some time but finally updating this project its currently over the tank and running on a [dim up for 1 hour] [100% 8 hours ] [dim down for 1 hour] 
whats not shown in the picture is the 120mm computer fan used to cool the LEDs


----------

